# Janeth Arcain



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Just heard elsewhere that she is supposed to be in H-town tomorrow. What kind of sweetness is that??? :wlift: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I heard she's comming on Friday


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I heard she's comming on Friday




http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkw/3165140




> Arcain is expected to arrive from Brazil on Friday, however, and Johnson should get in this weekend, too.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Whenever she gets here is good enough for me. I hope they don't try to play her in Friday night's game...that is asking a lot. But, cuts will be made today, I think, to make room for her and the Bigg #Zero.

Three and a half more days til we get to see the Ladies in Red again.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Lets get it on


----------

